
Show HN: Timbr saves explicit Tumblr blogs before they are gone forever - nichtverstehen
https://www.timbr.xxx/
======
qwerty456127
Cool! I really hope this project is going to live long and prosper.

------
ekinertac
a NSFW warning would be good at the post title

